
These Are the Highest Paying Jobs for the Class of 2019 - ptd
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-15/big-data-skills-earn-high-pay-for-today-s-college-graduates
======
ptd
Here is the list:

1) Data Scientist: 95,000

2) Software Engineer: 90,000

3) Product Manager: 89,000

4) Investment Banking Analyst: 85,000

5) Product Designer: 85,000

6) UX Designer: 73,000

7) Implementation Consultant: 72,000

8) Java Developer: 72,000

9) Systems Engineer: 70,000

10) Software Developer: 68,000

